
Apple's iPad May Gain an Intelligent Bezel in the Future - alexandros
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2010/02/apples-ipad-may-gain-an-intelligent-bezel-in-the-future.html
======
cstross
That makes no sense for a thin, hand-held tablet -- you need the wide bezel in
order to grip the iPad (between thumb/fingers and palm) without your fingers
touching the multi-touch screen area. On the iPhone/iPod touch you can cradle
the device in one palm, but the iPad is physically too large for this. (Try
holding a thin, magazine-sized hardcover if you want to see what I'm getting
at: look where your fingers rest.)

I'd peg this as useful, but only on a desktop or laptop device -- not on a
handheld. (Those rumours of a multi-touch iMac, maybe ...)

------
marknutter
I'd be worried about accidental input, but you might be able to
algorithmically determine what's accidental and what's intentional.

